# Deck on a 12 foot V bottom



## Storm1965 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, I just bought this 12 foot V Bottom for 200 bucks with trailer and recently rebuilt 7.5 hp. After reading this board, I really want to do some modifications to it.
Question....If I put a deck from the front to the middle bench and put about a foot high pedistal seat on it, would there be stability problems with the 12 ft?
I want to make the deck on the top of the benches, not as high as the boat rails.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## seasprite (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice find!! It looks like a great fishing machine! $200 plus a trailer....I can never find a deal like that. I would take it out and experiment with it on the water. If you keep the pedestal low it might be ok. I have a 14 foot semi V with 1 and a half foot pedestal and it feels a little top heavy at times.


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Dec 17, 2010)

Here is what I did............

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15880


----------



## Storm1965 (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, Sgt. Stiglitz....Sweet

I was just thinking about doing a small deck....Now the project in my mind just got a whole lot bigger!


----------



## Storm1965 (Dec 17, 2010)

seasprite said:


> Nice find!! It looks like a great fishing machine! $200 plus a trailer....I can never find a deal like that. I would take it out and experiment with it on the water. If you keep the pedestal low it might be ok. I have a 14 foot semi V with 1 and a half foot pedestal and it feels a little top heavy at times.



I just got lucky. A guy in my office was talking to his son on the phone. I heard him asking him "SELLING YOUR BOAT FOR ONLY 200 BUCKS ON CRAIGSLIST?"....I yelled...."I'll take it!"

Im really glad I found this board. This will be my first tin boat project. Im sure it will be slow going through the winter, but I will keep the progress updated on this message board.

Thanks for the responses so quick


----------

